# Why did it not work!? Can light be shone?!



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

DH and I have very different ideas as to why it did not work. Can anyone help!
Got BFP but started bleeding, HCG did not rise past 67. OTD was 5th December, HCG is now around 50 and AF has not arrived. We had two blasts transfered. DH thinks it is to do with my wonky bleeding and periods causing implantation to be disturbed and I think it is because not every embryo makes it to a baby. Anyone been through something similar or have a clue for me. x


----------

